# S.I.M Containrs



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

Are they worth the pennys? Also, is lizardplanet.co.uk the only UK distributor for these?


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

I think they are the sole supplier in the uk , I have'nt seen them anywhere else. You can buy direct from the us though Squamata Concepts, LLC.


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

arm2010 said:


> I think they are the sole supplier in the uk , I have'nt seen them anywhere else. You can buy direct from the us though Squamata Concepts, LLC.


Have you bought direct from US? If you have is it any cheaper and how long is shipping time?


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

**** said:


> Have you bought direct from US? If you have is it any cheaper and how long is shipping time?


 No I have'nt bought these SIM boxes but looking at buying them though. Tbh not worth importing from the states for the money you would save and would probably take a couple of weeks to get here. They also have a larger unit coming out in the next few weeks so might be worth waiting for that to arrive.:2thumb:


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Just had a quick look, there isn't much saving in the US price before you factor on postage, so if you're going to get one, I think it a lot less hassle to get it from UK.

Which is what I have done. Not used mine yet as getting things ready still. To me I think it is worth it to de-risk possible issues with incubation substrate, but of course it isn't a necessity. Other people have talked about making their own DIY versions with plastic tubs and other bits if you really want to penny pinch and have time to spend on it.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

i bought 2 as i've never incubated eggs before so thought it would help. I used one for my fat tail gecko eggs and all the fertile eggs hatched ok kept temp and humidity fine for several months. The second i used for an emergency incubator for my girlfriends corn snakes eggs and they all seamed to come out ok.


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

you could make 1 yourself....and save?

as it says on their site - "The S.I.M. stands for Suspension Incubation Method relating to how the eggs are incubated on a
grid off the substrate"

swear ive seen a guy on here using the base of a strong plastic crate, the eggs fit nicely in the gaps. done the same job


----------



## About-Snakes.com (Aug 25, 2011)

Sims are a good way to incubate eggs you need to tweak the box to suit your need regarding what the eggs need to hatch.. but over all the are a good quality egg box..
You will understand when you get your hands on one.. quality wise.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

About-Snakes.com said:


> Sims are a good way to incubate eggs you need to tweak the box to suit your need regarding what the eggs need to hatch.. but over all the are a good quality egg box..
> You will understand when you get your hands on one.. quality wise.


Definitely good quality .

I have had 100% success with these this year for cornsnakes , took any worries I may have had , out of the equation .

:2thumb:


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll be incubating leopard gecko eggs and I have heard mixed things about the sim containers working with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

i imported 2 sims from US last yr, i paid more after postage than you can get them from Lizard planet:bash:


They are good, but have a few downsides, but overall they are great for beginners and smaller breeders


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

Slurm said:


> i imported 2 sims from US last yr, i paid more after postage than you can get them from Lizard planet:bash:
> 
> 
> They are good, but have a few downsides, but overall they are great for beginners and smaller breeders


What are the downsides?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I've seen people make their own with the thick plastic mesh stuff used for school playgrounds. Looks good


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

ot a sim seems to be pritty good will be using it next year again


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

lilgecko said:


> ot a sim seems to be pritty good will be using it next year again


I think Im going to give it a go. I might try the S.I.M aswell as the normal method and see what the difference is.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey 

Just wanted to say we should have stock on the SIM XL in about 3 weeks, and that I have only 4 units of the standard SIM in stock, and it will be some 8 weeks or so til I get more standard ones.


----------

